# Where is Dragula?



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

What happened to him? I was going to get some chassis from him but decided to wait until after he recovered from the operation. It's been a long time since he posted.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I hope he is doing well.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dragula is alive and well... 
contact him as usual via phone or email.. he has been posting cars on ebay. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

According to some of his listings, he has given up slots all together..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> According to some of his listings, he has given up slots all together..


Can one really give up this hobby all together? I couldn't possibly.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think it's possible either. It's simply just a rough quote of what I read on one of his ebay listings.. A bummer really, as I was looking forward to seeing that 68? camaro he was tinkering on before his back surgery. I can say one thing _sort of_ in his defense.. If I could get my back, hands, and arms back into a condition where I could play my guitars like I used to, I'd be spending more time with them and less with my slots.. I don't think you guys could ever totally get rid of me (until I can't breath anymore anyway) even if medical miracles could happen...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hobby or Habit????? I suffer from both!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> According to some of his listings, he has given up slots all together..


do you have his ebay name? Man .. I hope he is doing ok.. havent heard from him maybe in one year or so.. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here ya go Wes. He has nothing listed at this posting..

http://myworld.ebay.com/reverbrat&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Where is Dragula ?









__________________


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

rverbrat....he's switched to guitars.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Where is Dragula*

Still here,still doing casting work for others that give me no credit in there listings,and playing lots of surf music.I am doing well,surgery was a complete success,then a lady pulled out in front of me at 50 mph and compressed the disc above the fusion area.Really missed being here and hearing from all of you.
Christian
Chris' guitar repair.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hey drag - good to hear from you!

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow.. Sorry to hear about that...*

Sorry to hear about that... Glad to hear that you are ok (for the most part) and good to hear from you...

Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear from you Chris!!! Sux about the accident, you still okay?

Don't be a stranger man!

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Chris!! That has to be a total bummer to finally get back to feeling good again only to have things messed up all over!!! Hope you can get things straightened up with out having to go through more surgery!! 

People who don't suffer from back problems don't always comprehend what someone who does feels. Just about every nerve passes through some section of spine, and pinched nerves can make for some strange sensations, twitches, and make muscles do some pretty wild things. Lately, my body likes to tighten up only parts of muscles which lead to limitation of motion, those parts always feeling tired and weak, and it's hard to want to do anything. :freak: For instance, the top side of my left thumb (the neck thumb for a righty guitarist) is tight all the time. So when I try to play, I can hardly make it through a song without it feeling totally worn out. Two minutes of bar chords and I'm toast!! 

Glad to hear you're still doing slot stuff.. Hope you can pop in a once in a while and let us know what you're up to!! We miss you!! Joe


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I would love to get some of the spark back I had about slots,I just got a 1963 brown tolex Fender reverb,and a 1959 Fender tweed twin,so surfs up in KY.I still have enough chassis cars and parts to open several hobby shops.HT members get them a bit cheaper because I dont get raped by Epay.
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice to see you kicking about, Chris. I have seen so many come and go from the HT. 
It is good to see that you have not completely given up on us. :thumbsup:

We would love to see some more of your great customs!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am doing a project with Alan Galinko,he has the bodies I made,wait til you see this 1970 Nova!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Christian,
Good to see you back here!
Do you play/listen to any Southern Culture on the Skids?
They have some nice surf/reverby stuff.
Stick around,
Keith


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I mainly listen to The Penetrators,Eliminators,The Shadows,Lively ones,Bel Airs and some strange stuff like Renegade Rail,Drive by truckers.But I will check out SCOS.Thanks!
Chrisocaster


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

What... no Dick Dale?

good to see your still around Chris!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> I just got a 1963 brown tolex Fender reverb,and a 1959 Fender tweed twin. Christian


 
Chris, 
One heck of a pull there! Now what are you plugging into them?  

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have 25 Strats,and a few Jazzmasters.
Christian


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I have 25 Strats,and a few Jazzmasters.
> Christian



Do you not find the strat a bit on the heavy side with your back? BTW wB glad to see ya up and around hows the little one..?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Do you not find the strat a bit on the heavy side with your back? BTW wB glad to see ya up and around hows the little one..?


A Les Paul would be a killer for sure. :freak: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Really admire Gibson and appreciate them,but Leo made the only guitar for this hodad,no there not heavy,7.8 is my heaviest strat,1963 LPB. 
Christian


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've got a half hollow Tele that I just can't put down.
Run it through a Roland JC77 or a Marshall 100 combo.
It's more of the late model surfer sounds.


How many different sounds and set ups on those axes Chris?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I've got a half hollow Tele that I just can't put down.
> Run it through a Roland JC77 or a Marshall 100 combo.
> It's more of the late model surfer sounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*reverb is okay with me.*

Chris, good to hear from the reverb side of things. I've been playing surf stuff for more years than slots. What reverb tank are you using? i've played with Skid Roper in the past (1991-1992), who was the other half of Mojo Nixon in the 1980's, and seen more of the revival surf bands than I care to admit. Showman amps are the mecca, but hard to come by....


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a mint 1990 63' Fender reverb unit,which is way wetter than combo amp reverb,because it is suspended not mounted.I get my fat sound from a 1961 tweed twin Fender.I prefer this over showman piggyback amp,just more versatile for my taste.Check out The Ghastly Ones doing Haulin Hearse on youtube,they just spank that tank!
Christian


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Chris, good to see youre still out there, though wish you could say you were doing better.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey Chris, good to see youre still out there, though wish you could say you were doing better.


Dont count me out til you see the box going in the hole.
Some of you dont know that I have a beautiful 6mo baby girl named reese marie.Red hair and big green eyes.
Christian:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Dont count me out til you see the box going in the hole.
> Some of you dont know that I have a beautiful 6mo baby girl named reese marie.Red hair and big green eyes.
> Christian:thumbsup:


wow! congrats!! i lost count.. how many so far?? 

Wes


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*Fat Reverb*



Dragula said:


> I have a mint 1990 63' Fender reverb unit,which is way wetter than combo amp reverb,because it is suspended not mounted.I get my fat sound from a 1961 tweed twin Fender.I prefer this over showman piggyback amp,just more versatile for my taste.Check out The Ghastly Ones doing Haulin Hearse on youtube,they just spank that tank!
> Christian



YEst. The reverb outboards tweek the tone. They do make for deeper and fatter tone. I always thought it was the showman speakers or amp bias. 
I have a 1968 fender super. No mods, Fender speakers.

I have seen the ghastly ones play here in SO CA many a time. Their drummer Norm also works at one of the special effects studios in LA and is quite the adept modeler.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW!! U got 2 c them! Holy smokes! I have 2 super reverbs,65 and 66,3 showman heads,and 2 67 pro reverbs,wanna buy one?Just kidding.For all who want to know,I have a 4 yr old son,and a 6mo little girl,who is now saying dadda!And for all you slotheads who may want n O gauge car body...drumroll please..I am able to sell you a DRAGjet Resin' 70 Nova with cowl hood,chrome bumpers and injection molded glass.I may be getting a maxtrax road course soon,so maybe all the spark isnt gone.God Bless you all.
Christian


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucky!!! I wanted a daughter so bad... and a red head at that!!! My kid was rather shy during every ultrasound, and right up until the day before the C section I thought I was gonna have my wish.  Looking at my son now, you would never know he was 2 months early, weighing in at 2 lbs 4 oz before he started putting on weight.. The Dr. estimates he'll be taller than me @ 6' 4", and he's already a scrapper!! She's beautiful, Chris!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am rather partial to her  
Christian


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*kids and reverb*

we just had a little boy nine months ago, so the geetar comes out for him (sleepwalk and some Buddy Holly). He is a few years from slot time. But, I can't wait. 

I have to condense some of the hobbies (haven't been eyeing 45 records or vespa/lambretta scooter parts) for diapers. Got rid of the 60 rambler third car this week.

Life changes, and you adapt with it! right?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I just found a wrecked 96 Viper RT conv,I can get it for 8500.00,and parts for the front(clip from flood car) for 3000.00,My wife has always wanted this car,may have to belly up to the bar and fix this thing.Wives are fun.
Christian


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Drag, glad to hear all is well. You will have a pm shortly.


----------

